# How to lose that belly fat?



## broscientist (Apr 6, 2015)

Any tips on how to lose that belly fat fast?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Liposuction.

Jokes aside - you can't spot reduce fat. You just need to lose fat! If you want to do it quickly don't eat a lot, move loads and take certain drugs.


----------



## broscientist (Apr 6, 2015)

Drugs? Can you be more specific. The only supplements I take are whey protein, flexamin and vitamins.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How much belly fat and how fast?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

broscientist said:


> Drugs? Can you be more specific. The only supplements I take are whey protein, flexamin and vitamins.


No mate. I've used the drugs and don't recommend them to people who don't know what they are. My advice is to sort out your diet and work hard. They all have sides and you should avoid them. That might sound dickish and someone else will name them... But you will not help yourself by using all buy one, unless your diet it in order. And the one that would work regardless can kill you.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

broscientist said:


> Any tips on how to lose that belly fat fast?


 Best exercise is skipping and cut out sugar


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


>


 Is there a subliminal message there somewhere??


----------



## broscientist (Apr 6, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> Best exercise is skipping and cut out sugar


Well I have replaced sugar with honey and workout regularly around 3-4 times a week. It's been a year now and I still can't lose these stubborn belly fat. I've seen developments in my arms, chest, shoulders, back and legs but no success on the stomach. Am thinking of just going for liposuction and get rid of it once and for all. I believe this is genetics that's just too hard to get rid off!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

broscientist said:


> Well I have replaced sugar with honey and workout regularly around 3-4 times a week. It's been a year now and I still can't lose these stubborn belly fat. I've seen developments in my arms, chest, shoulders, back and legs but no success on the stomach. Am thinking of just going for liposuction and get rid of it once and for all. I believe this is genetics that's just too hard to get rid off!


 Lower stomach fat is bloody hard to shift.


----------



## broscientist (Apr 6, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> Lower stomach fat is bloody hard to shift.


If you can't shift it, remove it!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

broscientist said:


> Well *I have replaced sugar with honey* and workout regularly around 3-4 times a week. It's been a year now and I still can't lose these stubborn belly fat. I've seen developments in my arms, chest, shoulders, back and legs but no success on the stomach. Am thinking of just going for liposuction and get rid of it once and for all. I believe this is genetics that's just too hard to get rid off!


Have a look at the ingredient list for honey 

This has to be a wind up...


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Cut out sugar/honey full stop. Cut out milk. Eat no more then 1800/2000 cals a day. Cut down on alcohol massively.. Then look again in 28 days time


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Probably is a wind up....

Nevertheless, not sure that honey will have in ingredient list as such. If it does it will say "pollen" or summat like that. Look at it's nutiriutinal profile though, op, and you'll see that it's calorific content is probably the same as sugar. So your calories in-out balance will be unaffected by this massive shift you've made in your dietry habbits.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

^^ it's about calories in v calories out op


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Consume less calories or burn more calories, simples.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

HJC1972 said:


> If it does it will say "pollen" or summat like that.


Actualy, honey is made from nectar, not pollen.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

I said:


> Consume less calories or burn more calories' date=' simples.[/quote']


----------



## krisricey (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm dealing with the stubborn fat around my waist and belly aswell, its stubborn as f**k but it is on the way out. Pain in the ass not being able to burn fat in specific areas but as posted before, watch the diet and it will go sooner or later :thumb:


----------

